# .

## o

.
 , ,    ,      .
    .    ,   ,      .
.

----------

*o*,    ?

----------


## o

, .   ,  .
         .
      10 ,    ,       ?
  ,      ,  . ))) 
. 
, .   ,  .
         .
      10 ,    ,       ?
  ,      ,  . ))) 
.

----------

